# Corner routing jig



## leadhead66 (21 Sep 2015)

Searching for a jig design to round off the corners of various boards. I wish to reference off two edges and do not want to mark the center.
I currently rout off a template with a following bit and double sided tape. Is there a budding "Niki" out there who has cracked this please? ](*,)


----------



## marcros (21 Sep 2015)

woodpecker made a jig to do this, but it sounds like an aluminium version of what you are using.


----------



## mseries (21 Sep 2015)

The only improvements I can think of over what you have are:

1. Make the template oversize so strips can be added to butt against the board sides.
2. Make the template large enough to permit clamps instead of tape for affixing


----------



## Nelsun (21 Sep 2015)

I'm waiting on a set of these (http://www.amazon.com/a different place-3650-Ou ... B006GEQ2BK) coming back from the States. Similar to the Woodpecker ones but just a tad cheaper.


----------



## RickN (21 Sep 2015)

I was pondering the same issue , and i stumbled across this on the "green and grey page" this young lad is quite talented https://youtu.be/F2J0sy9ktCc


----------



## Angusdog (22 Sep 2015)

^^^ Good find - bookmarked!


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (22 Sep 2015)

That's dashed clever! I'd been thinking about something involving a sharp corner and guide bushings - as the guide bushing travels around the sharp corner you get a circular path, but you have to work out the guide bush radius vs the cutter radius, and you'd be somewhat restricted on both. That ply template maker is brilliant, particularly as the templates aren't expensive so an oopsie isn't too painful.


----------



## Austinisgreat (23 Sep 2015)

Agree,

Brilliant idea. Nice kit too!

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## leadhead66 (23 Sep 2015)

Gentlemen - Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lonsdale73 (24 Sep 2015)

marcros":1m6v6wnx said:


> woodpecker made a jig to do this, but it sounds like an aluminium version of what you are using.



Woodpecker make some great accessories, as do Incra and Veritas, our North American cousins are spoiled rotten. Shame a country once famed for it's engineering doesn't seem to have anyone producing items of this nature and quality.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (24 Sep 2015)

If we did, people would probably just complain that it's too expensive and buy a foreign copy.


----------



## custard (1 Oct 2015)

RickN":12ys20lp said:


> I was pondering the same issue , and i stumbled across this on the "green and grey page" this young lad is quite talented https://youtu.be/F2J0sy9ktCc




What an ingenious young chap!


----------



## Monkey Mark (1 Oct 2015)

RickN":39g8gx9y said:


> I was pondering the same issue , and i stumbled across this on the "green and grey page" this young lad is quite talented https://youtu.be/F2J0sy9ktCc


Fantastic idea. When I get the time I may just copy that. 

Nice little tool he has too for measuring. The one he uses as opposed to a Square., wonder what it's called. 

And, just an observation here. He's saving money making his own jigs, which I think is excellent. Yet he has plenty of festool tools? Just seemed a little strange. 

But well done that man, excellent jig for making a jig.

Edit : just found out the bit he was using is an incra t-rule
http://www.incra.com/measuring_marking-trules.html

And way too pricey for my pocket.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (1 Oct 2015)

I have the 300mm precision rule (with the t-end) and given how much use I've had of it I'd say it's a bargain.


----------



## Monkey Mark (2 Oct 2015)

Sporky McGuffin":iwbrlvla said:


> I have the 300mm precision rule (with the t-end) and given how much use I've had of it I'd say it's a bargain.


Good point. Perhaps I'll ask Santa for one. :ho2


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (2 Oct 2015)

Come to think of it, that's how I got mine. Even more of a bargain.


----------



## JakeS (5 Oct 2015)

Monkey Mark":3juijfsx said:


> And, just an observation here. He's saving money making his own jigs, which I think is excellent. Yet he has plenty of festool tools? Just seemed a little strange.



Maybe that's why he needs to save money! It's either own Festool tools, make own jigs and still be able to eat, or...


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (5 Oct 2015)

I'd guess it's probably easier to make a jig than a cordless drill.


----------



## mseries (5 Oct 2015)

I suspect he's sponsored by Festool and doesn't pay for his tools. He's demoing that template making device so he can show off the Festool tools which is why they provide them


----------



## Monkey Mark (5 Oct 2015)

I've seen some of his earlier videos where he didn't have those tools. He seems to be fairly decent with media and he got a good bit of publicity through Steve Ramsey so I'm wondering if he's managed to get them as part of a sponsorship? Either way, good on him!

EDIT: Beaton to it (hammer)


----------



## JakeS (7 Oct 2015)

mseries":26x1w9du said:


> I suspect he's sponsored by Festool



I'm pretty sure I've seen him refute this idea in the past, which I believe would be illegal even in the US if it were the case!


----------



## Monkey Mark (7 Oct 2015)

JakeS":im81cl6z said:


> mseries":im81cl6z said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect he's sponsored by Festool
> ...


Why would it be illegal?


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (7 Oct 2015)

I believe US product placement law would require disclosure of the sponsorship. I think Youtube's rules would also preclude it unless Festool have a deal with Youtube to support it.


----------



## Angusdog (12 Oct 2015)

Youtube has rules? I get all my UK comedy minutes (I'm in the current home of the RUGBY WORLD CUP!) after it airs (more or less) from Youtube. Even artistic nudity is okay (apparently...).


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (12 Oct 2015)

To be fair it only seems to have rules where said rules can be monetized.


----------



## griggs (13 Oct 2015)

Something like this?

http://www.trenddirectuk.com/routing-ji ... s-jig.html


----------



## Monkey Mark (13 Oct 2015)

griggs":3pmy5fzn said:


> Something like this?
> 
> http://www.trenddirectuk.com/routing-ji ... s-jig.html


That seemed rather random.


----------

